# Johnny Walker Double Black Scotch



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I was at the liqueur store today when i saw a new bottle by JW. I couldn't resist and picked up a bottle of the Double Black. Supposedly it uses some scotch aged in burnt oak barrels. Lets just say it went really well with my Monte Edmundo. Great flavor. A little hot at first then mellows and finishes with a nice peat flavor. I think they have a winner in this one. I really enjoyed it, even more then the regular black label which is one of my staple scotches.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Love JW black. Havent seen this yet at the store I visit but will keep my eye out for it. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

JW Black is my all time favorite "Go To" scotch. I have not seen the Double Black either. I'll be looking for it now. Is it in the same price bracket as the "Black"?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> JW Black is my all time favorite "Go To" scotch. I have not seen the Double Black either. I'll be looking for it now. Is it in the same price bracket as the "Black"?


yeah it should be right about $40 like Black; maybe around $50 tops. :tu


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

i have to try this surprised i havent seen it


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

it just came out. if you go to the JW webpage they have a store tracker that will tell you where you can find it. I completely stumbled upon it. Paid $44 in WA state which has rediculously high tax and state mark up. It's suposedly a limited run and won't be a staple, at least thats how they are marketing it, who knows....


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JW Double Black has been around for a while as a Travel Retail exclusive bottling but they have expanded production recently to sell in some markets in regular retail. Here, JWB is $50 and the Double Black is $70. I had a sample of the DB and thought it was a very pretty whisky. Lighter then the regular Black and the flavours are more focused. More complex as well.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

A buddy brought some to poker night a month or so back, he said he brought it back from the Bahamas. I wouldnt say its lighter than reg black, its darker in color and very smoky. If you like peatier scotches with some sweetness than this fits the bill.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I picked this up the other day. It was okay but really didn't do much for me. I expected a much heavier smoke and peat profile.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

keithfjr said:


> I picked this up the other day. It was okay but really didn't do much for me. I expected a much heavier smoke and peat profile.


I expected it to have more of a peat flavor as well. But i was pleasantly surprised by the complexity of the flavors, it won't replace JW black as a staple, but i do like it.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bought it here in indiana the other day, picked up two actually. Paid $50 for each. Thought it was pretty good. If anyone needs help finding some, pm me.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Frodo said:


> JW Double Black has been around for a while as a Travel Retail exclusive bottling but they have expanded production recently to sell in some markets in regular retail. Here, JWB is $50 and the Double Black is $70. I had a sample of the DB and thought it was a very pretty whisky. Lighter then the regular Black and the flavours are more focused. More complex as well.


Geeze! The double black is $30.70 here.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> Supposedly it uses some scotch aged in burnt oak barrels.


I am not 100% sure about scotch's and such, but every oak barrel is "burnt" on the inside. At least that's how it is in the wine industry. When you order barrels, you can choose from light, medium to full "toast" on the barrel. I'm curious to know what they mean by this, wonder if it's just marketing or something else? :dunno:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Geeze! The double black is $30.70 here.


you sure do like to rub in your cheap prices around here  :wink:


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, I do.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

It was 44.xx by me. Its nice to have on hand but I have a taste for regular JWBL


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I just shipped a bottle to a member and shipping cost me 18$. There was some extra weight from the "packing material" used but, before anyone pays 70 bucks! I could get it to you in 3 days for around 50.
20 bucks is good money where I'm from.
Last time I was in there they told me case prices are about 3 bucks cheaper a bottle.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I had some of this at a party recently. It was nice stuff.. recommend for sure if JW is something you enjoy.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

my mom went to vegas and I told her to be in the lookout for this. see was able to grab me a bottle. 50$ a bottle at duty free in vegas


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Love JWB will have to try and find some around here. But if it is like anything else here in my little hole in the wall it i will be up in the upper numbers in price I am sure. If I can't find will have to buy from a botl. 

James.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw the JW Double Black the other day and I was wondering what the double black was all about. I am gonna have to make a purchase being JW Black and a little ginger ale is my favorite goto adult beverage.....Thanx for the info all!!! Stew OH By the way, it cost $35.00 for a 750 ml bottle here in sunny Florida!!!!


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I was at the liqueur store today when i saw a new bottle by JW. I couldn't resist and picked up a bottle of the Double Black. Supposedly it uses some scotch aged in burnt oak barrels. Lets just say it went really well with my Monte Edmundo. Great flavor. A little hot at first then mellows and finishes with a nice peat flavor. I think they have a winner in this one. I really enjoyed it, even more then the regular black label which is one of my staple scotches.


Johnny Walker Black and an Edmundo is my Sunday night! Can't wait to add a little double black in the mix - thanks for update on one of my favorite vices


----------

